# Where's The Kirpa?



## Ishna

This is remotely related to the "Where's the sisterhood?" thread.

You often see on Muslim forums, very often they will type something like "inshallah" which as far as I know means "God-willing".

Why don't I see Sikhs talking like that?  Does it point to a difference in theology?

If Sikhs do or could communicate with more spiritual terms, what are some of them?  Can you please give me an example in a sentence?

I thought "with Guruji's kirpa" would be one of them, but I could be wrong and don't want to make an idiot of myself.

Thanking you kindly... kaurhug

Ishna


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel

Dear Isna

"Guruji's kirpa" is used in the UK but when I'm speaking to a muslim I tend to use "inshallah",just as I say "godwilling" when talking to a Christian.Then again I tend imitate peoples accents too ,but thats another story!

I am sure it is the thought that counts here and the cause of causes can make good come out of evil,so I''m sure he understands ,even without you saying it.What matters is that you realise it, some people make a habit of saying something but are not realising it everytime they say it, others may just want to show their religiousness.It is what is in the mind/self that counts and less so the mouth, just realise it ,and if you have to speak at all then "say what you mean and mean what you say".(In other words Truth only)


----------



## Ishna

Nice reminder Sinner Singh Ji!  I hadn't thought of it like that.


----------



## kds1980

Ishna said:


> This is remotely related to the "Where's the sisterhood?" thread.
> 
> You often see on Muslim forums, very often they will type something like "inshallah" which as far as I know means "God-willing".
> 
> Why don't I see Sikhs talking like that?  Does it point to a difference in theology?
> 
> If Sikhs do or could communicate with more spiritual terms, what are some of them?  Can you please give me an example in a sentence?
> 
> I thought "with Guruji's kirpa" would be one of them, but I could be wrong and don't want to make an idiot of myself.
> 
> Thanking you kindly... kaurhug
> 
> Ishna



We Sikhs are now liberal.Earlier Sikhs used to use word Waheguru di kirpa ,or waheguru di marzi but now we use Bhagwaan(hindu term) ,Inshallah,or God but hardly use waheguru.Bishen Singh bedi an ex cricketer who was appearing on talk shows  during world cup used several times words inshallah we will win but not even s single time waheguru.Even the famous sikhs cricketer hardly use waheguru word when they are awarded man of the match,Only once I saw a mona cricketer  in IPL using word waheguru and I was shocked because I though that the person is hindu as he don't even has singh in his name.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh

Akaal Sahai


----------



## Ishna

I found from another forum that "Akaal Sahai" means "may Akaal be your help/protector" or "may Akaal assist/protect you".

I'm guessing "Waheguru di kirpa" is roughly "mercy/compassion from Waheguru"?


----------

